# Building the bike that never was... a 1930s' Art Deco, streamlined, ladies CCM Flyte.



## 37ccmflyte

This project (and explanation) is going to take a while as I never rush anything...

This project really started 31 years before I was born, when back in '37 my great uncle Owen bought a brand new CCM Flyte here in New Zealand.  Later he survived fighting in WW2 in the Pacific, but he ended up dying whilst trying to save a drowning swimmer here in the 1950's.   Then my father inherited the bike.  He had been 5 when his uncle first rode in on his new bike.  15 years ago I took the bike over from my father and started getting the right bits for it.  It's complete now (except the Troxel toolbox seat) and the restoration is not far off being finished, thanks to members of the CABE who have helped with parts and advice over the years.  So for my whole life their has been a CCM Flyte around.

Over the past few years I have been thinking about building a ladies version of the CCM Flyte to sit alongside the "family bike".    But I was always put off the idea.    Flyte's are uncommon and I did not want to be lynched by a mob of respectable Flyte owners out to kill the heretic who violated one of the holy grails of 1930's cycling.

But a machine has come to hand that is so bad in so many terminal ways that is makes the perfect donor bike for "the great CCM ladies Flyte project".    I can ride the bike but I am taking my life in my hands doing so.   The only genuine CCM parts are the curved forks, the seat stem and one VERY badly damaged and even more badly repaired frame.  Described by one CABER as "junk".  But the only good thing about the bike is that most of the damage and butchered "repairs" are in the two tubes and lugs between the steering stem and the seat post.  The very tubes that would be replaced on a ladies model.   For some reason (I can't figure out why) the tube the crank passes through has been replaced with a small diameter... so it's a real mess.

For those who don't know the Flyte was build in Canada by CCM from 1936 to '41.   It was built in the Art Deco Streamlined style of the time.  They were expensive when new and did not sell well. They were only built as a mens bike.

So I will leave it at that for the moment.
Pictures to follow of what a Flyte looks like, what my wreak looks like and what I think a ladies Flyte might look like.

Regards
Gavin


----------



## 37ccmflyte

This is the iconic image of the Flyte.... showing the 1936 model.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

1936 was the only year of the painted front fork... and then for 1937 colour scheme changed and the chrome fork was introduced.
This was what my father says his uncles biked looked like when new (but with the tool box seat).


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then along comes the donor bike.... which to those not familiar with Flyte's might look ok in these three photos.... but almost nothing is corrcect or even from a CCM... it's been built from odds and ends laying around the shed... even the wheels are the wrong diameter!   From a distance it does look ok....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

But when you get closer the true nature of the bike comes to light... it's frame has been butchered.
This kind of workmanship can only be described as "reeking of gross amateurism"
The top tube is badly welded or brazed on and the lugs have been destroyed and the tube is not round, it's been crushed flat... the head stock is to far forward (compared to an original frame), the tube the BB goes through appears to have been replaced with a smaller one... and the lower tube to the head stock has been replaced and again the lugs have either been cut off or ground away.... then they just painted over the mess and grinder marks!  I would not be at all surprised if the frame was no where near straight either...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

So now to the ideas for the Ladies bike....

The main idea is to built what the factory might have built had they decided to make a ladies version of the Flyte.    With a chain guard (Flyte's never had) and skirt guard that compliments the Art Deco look. The running gear, will be almost all Flyte original parts, wheels, bars, stems chain wheel cranks, pedals etc. But I do have a ladies Troxel toolbox seat to go on it.  The colour layout will be like a 1936 model with the painted fork.  But I might go two tone yellow over very dark blue. (I am a spray painter so colour is easy for me to change). White tyres, grips and pedal rubbers.

So far I have only mocked up a computer image of what the main frame might look like...
Ignore the rest of the bike!  This is a work in progress and WILL change I am sure. I want braces between the three tubes but not sure how to make that look right.

Anyway this is at least a start and something to work from.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Very nice explanation and presentation! This will be fun to watch!


----------



## theterrym

Cant wait to see updates!!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Will this thread has proved valuable already!
I had a private message saying that the small tube on the BB and the threaded and cottered crank HAS been seen before on a hand full of Flytes that have appeared in Australia and New Zealand. Apparently to suit our British heirtage!  So it IS an original feature on the gold frame.   Learn something new every day in the old cycling game!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I have the steel now for the central tubes.
I got tube the same size as the top of the forks (22mm), the two central tubes are currently 24.5mm...

I have done a re-design on the three tubes and lowered them more...
Girlfriend thinks I should go back to two tubes and not three... I am not convinced...

The original lines of the Flyte are simple and elegant so I don't want to get to busy with the changes and details.

Still thinking...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Well, it's been and interesting afternoon here!  I have been talking about the Ladies Flyte design with someone who knows these bikes well and as a result a complete rethink of the design is coming...
So much for going to work today... that's a right off!! 
Back to the "drawing screen" for me.
Regards
Gavin


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Updated thoughts for a design....
There is ONE lower tube and the top is TWO smaller tubes side by side with small braces between them.
I think it's a simpler design that compliments rather then taking away from the original Flyte design.   
Still a work in progress!


----------



## Freqman1

I kinda liked the 'Sky Lark' look you had going on the earlier concepts. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Freqman1 said:


> I kinda liked the 'Sky Lark' look you had going on the earlier concepts. V/r Shawn




Yeah, I am not sure which way to jump, both have good and not so good points... but it's only worth doing if I can get it right.   I might refine the three tube Sky Lark style some more and see how that looks.
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

More refined lines, closer together with less flare and height where they meet the seat tube....


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

I was ready to be unhappy about this, but I think you have a good design. It would be interesting to know who butchered that bike and why...


----------



## Nickinator

37ccmflyte said:


> Updated thoughts for a design....
> There is ONE lower tube and the top is TWO smaller tubes side by side with small braces between them.
> I think it's a simpler design that compliments rather then taking away from the original Flyte design.
> Still a work in progress!




I actually like this design better, it looks more unique and compliments the fork/frame. The 3 bar version is also cool, but looks too much like an American made bike. Either way, very creative, I'm sure it'll look fabulous when you're done. 

Darcie


----------



## barracuda

It's your bike to do whatever you'd like with, but if it were me, I'd go for something much simpler and more in keeping with the original design of the down tube assembly:


----------



## barracuda




----------



## bricycle

How about a double (side by side) bar that mimics the fork curve but in reverse??


----------



## larock65

barracuda said:


> View attachment 246783




I think Barracuda nailed it!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Amazing!  Thanks for all the input guys!
I now have a lot to think about.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Now I am driving myself nutty looking at the variations...

It made me go back to the very first design I did years ago, it's unrefined in line but the basic idea is their.  So that's yet another option.


----------



## rustNspokes

Cool project. Your drawing made me think of these, maybe some inspiration? Hope you don't mind me posting.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

rustNspokes said:


> Cool project. Your drawing made me think of these, maybe some inspiration? Hope you don't mind me posting.



Of course I don't mind you posting!  It's great to have people involved in the process.
What make and model is that lower bike???
Regards
Gavin


----------



## rustNspokes

It's a "Speedy Cycle".  It was just something I saw on ebay a few years ago but I haven't seen another like it.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

rustNspokes said:


> It's a "Speedy Cycle".  It was just something I saw on ebay a few years ago but I haven't seen another like it.



Cool. I really like the use of upper, double small tubes side by side.
It's a very Art Deco style I think... why have one when two looks better! 
Gives it a more delicate look.
New mock up coming soon....


----------



## bricycle

mimic the fork.....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

bricycle said:


> mimic the fork.....



That might be a bit too radial I think


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I have taken a few ideas from posted bikes and such and refined the lines of the very first mockup I made years ago.   

I have reduced the diameter of the top tube, BUT it will be TWO side by side tubes with a gap between and two braces between (can't see them in the picture).
This one does not have braces that go between the top and bottom tube.
I like the way the curve of the top tubes mirrors the rear of the frame.

Also standard normal (non Flyte) CCM ladies bikes had a straight bottom tube and a curved top tube so it is a fit to the norms of that make, with a twist of having two smaller side by side...

Anyway here it is....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

And here is number 8 version.... which is EXACTLY the same as 7 but with little curved braces between the top and bottom tubes.  They would be one tube at the bottom where they join the lower tube, then come up and fork like a "V" shape (as seen from behind) so each one goes to it's own separate top tube.... clear as mud?!?
Anywho... here it is.....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Here are two late '30's or 40's Ladies CCM bikes to compare.  They can get away with the line of that top tube because the stem tube is WAY longer then the mens Flyte's tube.
I can see a CCM family resemblance there with mock up 7 and 8.


----------



## Freqman1

I like version 7 but with a single top tube. Seems to be more in keeping with what they did later based on pics posted. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Freqman1 said:


> I like version 7 but with a single top tube. Seems to be more in keeping with what they did later based on pics posted. V/r Shawn




The Flyte frame does lend it's self to two smaller twin tubes, as can be seen in the photo below where that is the way the rear of the frame is done.
I could make the new "double tubes" match that lug style where they meet the frame at both ends.
It also already has the different sizes of tube on the frame.
It's the detail that would make or break it.

The twin top tube does fit in with the Art Deco style more than a single tube....

All good input guys.... a plan is developing!  All be it slowly


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

Go with your first three tube design,,,much more graceful...


----------



## bricycle

kool, but has been done before....


----------



## Joe Buffardi

I really dig barracudas design. Its very art deco and sophisticated with a simple design.


----------



## momo608

I assume you plan on taking a final design decision here and turning it into actual steel. What are your plans for that and do they include using shaped tubing from existing bike frames? It is very difficult to come up with something completely unique and above all functional, it does seem everything has already been tried before with steel tubing bikes. Not that that should detour you, just the opposite. You'll know what works. I am dabbling with it myself, but until I make something that looks good to me I'll keep it private. Another thing I have learned is what looks good 4 or 5 feet away does not always look so hot 20 feet away. Looking forward to seeing the actual welding. Good luck!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Yup it might take some time but I do plan on building it.  I bought some new 22mm steel tube the other day for it, but might have to get some more smaller stuff now!  I will make all the replacement bits new.  Their is a small one man band engineering shop close by who does a lot of marine stainless so he will have the gear to make the bends in the smaller tube sizes and let me work with him on it to get it right.   I will then take those new bits to my fathers workshop and use his gas set to braze the new tubes onto the frame.   I will try and salvage what I can of the butchered lugs, or I will "make or fake" new lugs to match exactly how the remaining frame lugs are, so the frame will looks like a factory job when the paint goes on.

Part of the goal of the overall project is to have the bike look like what the factory would have built, while still having an Art Deco flare to the new work.  But what I have learned from this thread is that less can be more!!   Complimenting the fork and rear frame design, not drawing attention away from them.

All good fun!


----------



## momo608

This might help. I did a restoration on a WW1 German artillery piece. It was missing some long curved angle iron pieces that needed to be made from straight stock and curved so they remained flat. Like tubing for a bike they needed to be cold formed. To get the shapes made to my exact specs, I made full size drawings of the parts on big sheets of art paper so the fabricator could lay the shaped steel right on my drawings. It worked out great, my only complaints on the project was it was difficult to find someone who could do it, one shop gave up, and second it was expensive. Minimum set up charges were steep.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

momo608 said:


> This might help. I did a restoration on a WW1 German artillery piece. It was missing some long curved angle iron pieces that needed to be made from straight stock and curved so they remained flat. Like tubing for a bike they needed to be cold formed. To get the shapes made to my exact specs, I made full size drawings of the parts on big sheets of art paper so the fabricator could lay the shaped steel right on my drawings. It worked out great, my only complaints on the project was it was difficult to find someone who could do it, one shop gave up, and second it was expensive. Minimum set up charges were steep.



Good advice!  I work with old wooden boats so I will make wooden mock ups of the curved parts so I can offer up the metal to them as a pattern, then I can see it in 3D! 
Regards
Gavin


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Here is the latest mockup "number 9" ... all I have done since number 8 is spaced out the curved braces more evenly, that now gives a better "flow" to the curve of the lower brace as it blends into the upper tube as it curves up to the seat tube...

I am starting to think that this might be "it".  But who know what new advice will come alone to change my mind.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I have had some time to think over all the ideas and look at a lot of pictures, and I think I do now have a design that I will run with.
It's the same as "number 9" above with some details that can be seen in the mock up.

Both the tubes (as seen in the mock up) will actually be TWO tubes side by side.
So I will have four tubes in total between the head stock and seat tube.

I will make proper lugs for the joints the reflect the way the existing tubes are treated on the Flyte.... the two rear tubes where they meet the seat tube (see picture below)and I will have the top two tubes the same diameter and ending at the head and seat tube in the same style lug.
The bottom tubes will go directly into straight lugs at the bottom bracket and where they meet the bottom of the steering head tube they will have a lug the same style as the front forks have and be the same diameter as the fork tubes.

I think those details will make it look interesting and more factory.


----------



## juanitasmith13

In just the last couple of days... a man in Tennessee has found and listed a seat with tool box... It was in the cabe SELL/TRADE listings.....


----------



## 1936Flyte

so is it done Gavin


----------



## 37ccmflyte

1936Flyte said:


> so is it done Gavin



Not yet... busy with other things at the moment.
Do you have a '36 Flyte like your name??? 
Regards
Gavin


----------



## 1936Flyte

no, I just like the bike
hopefully someone will give me one
I don't own any bikes for now, but hopefully one day i can save enough money for one from Walmart


----------



## pkleppert

Just a thought, Three tubes of the same diameter, in the same plane, seems excessive. Possibly keep the bottom tube as is, but put two slightly smaller diameter tubes side by side which would attach and straddle the outside of the head tube. They would attach to the lower portion of the seat tube similar to the way the chain stay tubes attach under the seat. The three tubes would form a triangle like a ladies 5-bar. Would be just as strong , but more eye pleasing from the side.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

pkleppert said:


> Just a thought, Three tubes of the same diameter, in the same plane, seems excessive. Possibly keep the bottom tube as is, but put two slightly smaller diameter tubes side by side which would attach and straddle the outside of the head tube. They would attach to the lower portion of the seat tube similar to the way the chain stay tubes attach under the seat. The three tubes would form a triangle like a ladies 5-bar. Would be just as strong , but more eye pleasing from the side.




That sound very much what I decided towards the end of the thread I think... but for the lower tube being double side by side also... thanks!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I have made some progress over the past 4 months since my last post.  Original CCM bits have arrived from Canada to complete the bike (thanks guys!).... lots of small parts have been bought... like a small hand pump etc.
About a month ago I went to my fathers workshop and chopped up the butchers frame.   It was even more of a mess than it looked from the outside!  The headstock tube was deformed even... and when they reattached the top tube they blew a hole with the welder throught the seat tube!
So I turned up another bottom bracket from a lump of steel and make some new "lugs" and got the rear of the frame together.... pictures to follow...


----------



## 37ccmflyte




----------



## 37ccmflyte




----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then I turned up and new head stock tube from solid and make two "lugs" that slide on top and bottom and shaped them to fit the CCM badge....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

next thing was to make the jig to locate the head stock in mid air in the RIGHT place..... first it was made on the original "family Flyte" then transfered to the rear of the ladies bike frame....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then welded the lugs to the stem...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then mounted the new stem on the jig and lined it up.... ready to fit the two lower tubes...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then I got side tracked and did a mock up of the race style Flyte and made some curved cranks for it!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then back to the job at hand.... fitted the two lower tubes... ground away the lugs on the tubes until they fitted... and spot welded them just to hold them in place. (the tubes joining the bottom bracket were brazed but I didn't get a good photo of that.)


----------



## 37ccmflyte

another angle....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then set up a batten and transfered the curve to a piece of wood....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then made a former from the wood with a steel strap bent around it and pinned at each end with countersunk screws and clamped the tube to the straight bit, cranked up the gas torch and bent the tube around.... then put the second tube beside it for reference and bend the second tube....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

So here are the over long tubes straight off the former.... I was quite please how they came out!  They were tube 2 and three..... tube one went in the bin!!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then I cut the tube so they were only a little to long each end and taped then to the frame and set up a fork to see what it might look like....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then I ran out of time and had to come home.... so this is how it is at the moment.... ready to fit the upper tubes and lugs, tack them in, check everything then if it's all ok, then braze the whole lot together....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I kinda like the way the very round curve of the forks, the parabolic curve of the rear of the frame, and my top tube is somewhere between those types.... Easter was busy!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Great job!!


----------



## bricycle

Outstanding work!


----------



## sludgeguy

Hey, that looks spot on perfect!


----------



## cyclingday

Living the dream.
I love it!


----------



## juanitasmith13

37ccmflyte said:


> More refined lines, closer together with less flare and height where they meet the seat tube....



I like these lines; but, still too busy, Gavin. Your girl friend is right... two tubes. Find a photo of a 1934 Western Flyer girls bike built by Shelby; and, use the two tube shape of that bike PLUS the  curl-up of your design to seat tube. Check it out. The _straight _bottom tube is not CCM; but two tubes, wide @ head tube to close together @ lowest droop, and top tube back up to seat tube... just not as high as where you are headed.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

juanitasmith13 said:


> I like these lines; but, still too busy, Gavin. Your girl friend is right... two tubes. Find a photo of a 1934 Western Flyer girls bike built by Shelby; and, use the two tube shape of that bike PLUS the  curl-up of your design to seat tube.



That would be a cool design and it was something I had considered.   I decided to go for a simpler design (at least when viewed from the side) after I was told that being a Canadian bike I should be a little more conservative...
Do a simpler design that compliments the fork and rear of the frame without drawing attention away from it....

Their is more than one way to skin a cat.... and I know that for a FACT!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

juanitasmith13 said:


> The _straight _bottom tube is not CCM; but two tubes, wide @ head tube to close together @ lowest droop, and top tube back up to seat tube... just not as high as where you are headed.



The 1930's ladies CCM bikes I have photos of all have the straight lower tube... what am I missing?
They also have much longer steering stems which allows other designs.
I wanted to build a ladies version of the Flyte (as the factory might have done it) so I wanted to keep the stem length the same, which made the normal CCM ladies layout impractical.
One of the concepts of Art Deco is decorative design elements, hence the choice of two small tubes side by side where one would do!

Just out of interest the lower tubes are much smaller than the normal Flyte lower tube, they are the size of the top end of the fork leg.... the two top tubes are smaller again and same size as the rear frame members.

Regards
Gavin


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Making some slower progress on the ladies Flyte... got a new WALD kick stand for it and an identical one for the mens bike. Taking my time fitting the top tubes to make sure I am happy with the "line" of the tube as it meets the seat tube and the lug shape.   I have sorted out the colours I will use on all the bikes.... NOT standard.... I am going to paint the forks like the 1936 Flyte version and use that colour layout.   Planing to use navy blue and mustard yellow combination.   Yellow forks and the top tubes of the frame and blue BB and the tubes joining the BB.... being a spray painter for a living I can change the colours if I decide I don't like them later!

Now looking for a few of the tiny little screw in oilers for the CCM hubs... nice little fittings, but hard to find.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Here are roughly the colours I want to use...... and a 1936 picture showing the paint layout. (the image is an artist impression for a CCM brochure of the day and the original 1936 bikes were black and ivory)


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Made a wooden jig to line up the top tubes with the lower tubes...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

..... and started fitting the two top tubes....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Lots of fine tuning to do yet, but I am happy with the overall look.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

The new top tubes are looking better now... lugs at either ends have been shaped to match the look of the factory lugs were the rear frame tubes meet the seat tube... I am off to my 83 year old fathers workshop to get the frame hopefully finished this coming weekend!  Photos to follow next week.   Planning to final fit the top tubes check all the alignments... and braze the thing together.  Then do a mock up and check everything fits... like the replacement fenders (thanks Bicycle Larry!!!!) etc line up with the frame mounting holes etc etc... and then it will be back home to the spray booth for the painting process to start. As a spray painter by trade THAT'S going to be the easy bit!


----------



## bicycle larry

37ccmflyte said:


> The new top tubes are looking better now... lugs at either ends have been shaped to match the look of the factory lugs were the rear frame tubes meet the seat tube... I am off to my 83 year old fathers workshop to get the frame hopefully finished this coming weekend!  Photos to follow next week.   Planning to final fit the top tubes check all the alignments... and braze the thing together.  Then do a mock up and check everything fits... like the replacement fenders (thanks Bicycle Larry!!!!) etc line up with the frame mounting holes etc etc... and then it will be back home to the spray booth for the painting process to start. As a spray painter by trade THAT'S going to be the easy bit!



 thanks .it will be nice to see it .one of a kind i like!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Well I had 4 days in the workshop, working on the bike. Some real progress made.
First I did the final fit of the top tubes and tacked them in with the oxy acetylene set and removed all the wooden jigs....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then I took some solid bar and turned up some tube on the lathe, and cut them to length as cross braces....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then started to mock up some curved braces from thin wood, taping them in place and looking at them

 ..... ended up making about 7 different curves until I was happy with the look...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

When I was happy with the position I tacked the cross braces in place....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Finalized the curves of the vertical braces and checked what it would look like with the front fender...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then cut out and shaped two jigs to bend the pipes.  Didn't have any tube so again I had to turn them up on the lathe from solid.  Clamped them to the jigs and bent them with the gas set....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

The tacked them in place......


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then was almost out of oxygen!!  In the weekend!!! DISASTER!!!
So I went to fit the rear fender and discovered an unexpected problem... the bike was a "British spec" bike when new, so among other changes to the Canadian spec was British spec SMALLER wheels... which ment that this frame had it's fender mounting cross members closer to the axle... ie in the wrong place for the Canadian spec fenders I have for the bike.... so they had to come out and back to the lathe

 

 

 to turn up some more tube!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then the first day the shops were open I was out on a mission around town to get oxygen.... had to head home at the end of the day so I really needed to get it RIGHT NOW.   The second shop I went to have a swap bottle, GREAT!
Back to the shed and into the brazing....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Then I spent hours cleaning up the brazing joints and here is how it is at the end of today.....


----------



## RJWess

Looks amazing!


----------



## David Brown

Gavin you have a labour of love going on there ,looks super. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## then8j

That was a lot of work that you got done!  
How much beer did it take to get it done that far?


----------



## sludgeguy

Amazing, absolutely amazing! Beautiful lines!


----------



## locomotion

very good work Gavin, can't wait to see the final product


----------



## bricycle

all I can say is W O W !!!!!!


----------



## Iverider

Damn she's fine. I didn't realize this thread was 5 pages deep before messing around in photoshop a little. Figure I would post the results just for fun.


----------



## abe lugo

i did this one after seeing the thread this morning.


Though I like your swoopiness!!!


----------



## CrazyDave

Awesome work man, you have some skills.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

then8j said:


> That was a lot of work that you got done!
> How much beer did it take to get it done that far?




Zero beer.... but a lot of cups of tea!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Krautwaggen said:


> Damn she's fine. I didn't realize this thread was 5 pages deep before messing around in photoshop a little. Figure I would post the results just for fun.View attachment 309997




Damn damn damn!!!   Your design makes mine look like a short, fat, bald hunchback, man!
I don't think it would have worked as it goes through the chain on the right, BUT it would have been fun to try and make it work.  Thanks for your input.!


----------



## abe lugo

fixed the color.

Krautwaggens' version is nice and swoopy, EDIT, proved me wrong, nice reference bike posted below!

Nice work anyhow.
great job on that one!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Looking good! Thanks for your photo shop work! I would not know where to start


----------



## WES PINCHOT

JUST CAME TO SEE THE THREAD ON YOUR PROJECT.
GREAT ART DECO DESIGN.
FANTASTIC WORKMANSHIP.
CONGRATS!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Just added up... I have fabricated and added 28 individual pieces to this frame!
Thanks for all the positive comments!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

37ccmflyte said:


> Making some slower progress on the ladies Flyte... got a new WALD kick stand for it and an identical one for the mens bike. Taking my time fitting the top tubes to make sure I am happy with the "line" of the tube as it meets the seat tube and the lug shape.   I have sorted out the colours I will use on all the bikes.... NOT standard.... I am going to paint the forks like the 1936 Flyte version and use that colour layout.   Planing to use navy blue and mustard yellow combination.   Yellow forks and the top tubes of the frame and blue BB and the tubes joining the BB.... being a spray painter for a living I can change the colours if I decide I don't like them later!
> 
> Now looking for a few of the tiny little screw in oilers for the CCM hubs... nice little fittings, but hard to find.View attachment 303671



 Very hard to find, if you get a source, put it up on the CCM vintage site...


----------



## Iverider

Would not have been much different than a normal Mixte frame which are pretty nice. Check this one out.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

So... the next decision I need to make on this project is the chain guard.
CCM Flyte bicycles were never fitted with chain guards from the factory.... BUT they never produced a ladies version of that bike and a ladies bike really does need a chain guard... I was not planning on doing the skirt guard (if that's what it's called?) on the rear wheel.... the wire or string laced ones.  But I do want ideas fora chain guard!!


----------



## abe lugo

maybe I can mod the photoshopped image for you.I'll give it some though and sketch something out.
The ladies always like the skirt guards but they only make sense on about '35 and older bikes.

My wife's bike has one of those deco accessory chainguards.

like this one but with a reflector in the end.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Vintage-Art-deco-26-034-balloon-tire-chain-guard-for-vintage-pre-war-bikes-/331701969624?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l42765435415182


----------



## bikejunk

Wondering if this project ever got finished ????


----------



## Andrew Gorman

The oil caps are usually called "Gits oilers"




__





						Oil Hole Cups and Covers
					

Gits Manufacturing, the"Original Designers of the Practical Spring Hinge Cup" has developed countless types and styles of cups and covers incorporated into the design phase of machines since the early 1900's.  We build quality components that stand the test of time.



					www.gitsmfg.com


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

bricycle said:


> mimic the fork.....



very interesting point of view!!!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Hiya guys, the project is not yet finished, mainly from lack of money to buy paint and get the chroming done.  But I do have a couple of update photo of the frame in the priming process!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

and fully primed ready for sanding and top coat.... and I still have to finish the the fenders and get them up to painting standard and get the seats recovered......


----------



## 37ccmflyte

One more...


----------



## Balloonoob

37ccmflyte said:


> One more...
> 
> View attachment 1122571



Awesome... Thanks for the update! Looks great.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

The last design element is still up in the air.... what chain guard to use, buy or make.... The CCM Flyte mens bike never had them, so the field is WIDE open... but it want to compliment the overall design, be Artdeco and be either available to be modified from another bike or made from scratch by me... I have looked at the full coverage type and they are to bulky for the delicate CCM look... ideas????


----------



## 37ccmflyte

full type chain cover... to me looks to much area taken up...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

This one with the hole between the chain runs AND the hole showing the chain wheel is better as the CCM has "CCM" cut into it which would be nice to see..... but it's still not right...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I like elements of both of these styles...... but I am SUPER open to more suggestions please.... I will know the right thing when I see it or elements I can use...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

This is pretty rubbish, but it's the best shot of have of what the chain guard needs to fit too.....


----------



## Greg M

Great to see progress.  Are you going to do a skirt guard?


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Greg M said:


> Great to see progress.  Are you going to do a skirt guard?



Good question and one I don't have an answer for at this stage... only if I can make it "work" and look factory.   I am aiming to build what CCM might have built and the CCM ladies bikes of the period I have seen didn't have them.... but if they add to the over all look then yes.    So my answer yes OR no, and I am not being indecisive.... (Monty Python fans shout out!!)


----------



## 37ccmflyte

This is a pretty accurate rendering of the bike I am building, (thanks to the person who did it) without the chain guard, I can't see how to make a skirt guard work and compliment the design, but I am always open to ideas!


----------



## Marc and his Humphrey

37ccmflyte said:


> Good question and one I don't have an answer for at this stage... only if I can make it "work" and look factory.   I am aiming to build what CCM might have built and the CCM ladies bikes of the period I have seen didn't have them.... but if they add to the over all look then yes.    So my answer yes OR no, and I am not being indecisive.... (Monty Python fans shout out!!)



Perhaps you can purchase one on Etsy. Marc from Ottawa. I purchase one last year, they look great!




__





						This item is unavailable | Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## fordmike65

37ccmflyte said:


> This is a pretty accurate rendering of the bike I am building, (thanks to the person who did it) without the chain guard, I can't see how to make a skirt guard work and compliment the design, but I am always open to ideas!
> 
> View attachment 1123130



I kinda like it like this. Simple and clean so it really shows off all her curves & lines. Just my opinion.


----------



## abe lugo

Hey, I think I may have done that render, what year approx is the frame on those? That would dictate the style chain guard or accessory chain guard for the correct era.
Otherwise give your lady on of these for her pant leg.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

That looks GREAT! Not for me on the Flyte but still looks O for orsome!! (kiwi only joke)



Marc and his Humphrey said:


> Perhaps you can purchase one on Etsy. Marc from Ottawa. I purchase one last year, they look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable | Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1124110


----------



## 37ccmflyte

fordmike65 said:


> I kinda like it like this. Simple and clean so it really shows off all her curves & lines. Just my opinion.




I agree with you.  But if the factory had built it I am pretty sure they would have fitted a chain guard at least on a ladies model.   Hence I am agonizing on getting it to look "right". Not that easy as I am finding.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Thanks for doing that render it is very good! 
CCM Flytes were built from 1936 to 1940....



abe lugo said:


> Hey, I think I may have done that render, what year approx is the frame on those? That would dictate the style chain guard or accessory chain guard for the correct era.
> Otherwise give your lady on of these for her pant leg.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1124156


----------



## 37ccmflyte

The best I can come up with now is the top chain guard pictures modified to the basic shape of the second one pictured.... Anyone got one of those top ones they would part with?  What are they even from??? Thoughts?


----------



## detroitbike

I'd make a chainguard shaped like this:


----------



## abe lugo

That upper chainguard was mostly used mid 20-34. By 1935 Schwinn were using their own.  So I imagine other companies like CCM  would have had an in-house Design by then also.  Something between a later in and that early universal design.  
While you work on it, if you are modifying one make sure to have the sprocket you will be using in there.  
Also note ladies sprockets we a different tooth number than men’s.


----------



## bikewhorder

I would fabricate a guard like this.  This is about the sexiest guard ever.


----------



## abe lugo

I didnt know this forum existed.




__





						Vintage CCM | forum | 1948 Ladies Balloon
					






					vintageccm.com
				
















__





						Vintage CCM | forum | 1924 CCM Brochure
					






					vintageccm.com
				












__





						Vintage CCM | forum | 1935 CCM Retail Brochure - All Models with Prices
					






					vintageccm.com


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Now that has some real potential... I HAVE a full British chain guard I bought years ago that I could cut down.... Maybe a little more meat over the chain around the chain wheel but I do like the overall concept of following right around the chain is a delicate manor.... very interesting!



bikewhorder said:


> I would fabricate a guard like this.  This is about the sexiest guard ever.


----------



## Balloonoob

37ccmflyte said:


> The best I can come up with now is the top chain guard pictures modified to the basic shape of the second one pictured.... Anyone got one of those top ones they would part with?  What are they even from??? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1124206
> 
> View attachment 1124207



I saw a post on here recently where someone had like 5 of those top guards for sale. I'll look for it.  That silver one looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Balloonoob

Found em'. 

*








						Guards
					

6 guards for 150 or 40 each




					thecabe.com
				



*


----------

